# Cleto Reyes Hybrid Glove Review



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello!

I've been using these new cleto reyes hybrids for a while now and I wrote a review in case anybody is interested. I also talk a lot about Fairtex BGV1's that I was using before and there's some comparisons.

Any and all feedback is appreciated!

Thanks

"Cleto Reyes Hybrid Boxing Gloves Review"


----------

